# Case mod project



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

O.K. here is my story, I have a cool idea nad no money.

My idea is to stick a computer in a toolbox, you may have seen a similar mod but mine is different. I want to stick two nine inch motorized flip up stand alone in-dash lcd displays with an s-video input (The kind you see in those cars of people with alot of money who push a button and it pops out on its own) in the cover of the toolbox. I would put two vid cards (probably somthing witht the riva tnt2 chipset because it has never failed me before) with DB-15 to S-Vid converters on them and hook them up to the monitors and set linux to run dual head. I would then rewire the switches on the monitors to a single switch on the fornt of the box and wire the 12volt conection on them to the power supply (a really big power supply because it now has to power to monitors upon powering the compy, maybe a 800watt unit). The rest of the stuff would be rather easy such as rerouting all the ports (such as usb,PS-2 mouse and keyboard, and nic) to under a flip up panel on the front of the box to give the back a clean apperance. I would put two 80millimeter blowholes on the top with lighted fans to match the box and give it some lighted coolness. I would paint the box and put a small sound system in it (get some basic speaker setup, dismantle it and wire it into the psu and the sound card and mount the speakers behind a cool grill on the front of the box). Lastly I would mount the cd-rom in a cool spot and paint it to match.

My "wishful" specs for this box would be
-AMD Atholon 1.3ghz
-The new 1gb ddr modules from corsair
-36gb 10,000 rpm drive "Raptor"
-and various other goodies

The main purpose of this box would be a cool lanparty box that would be an adequate box to be a game server (imagine UT or halflife in two screens at a lanparty)

If anyone attemps this mod I would give you major props because I am a 15 year old who spent all his money on his A+ and still doesn't have a job or any money. Tell me what you think or send me pics at [email protected]


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

O.K. I just got gmail so you can e-mail me at [email protected] now but I will still check the old one if you guys e-mailed me

Wow 1gb of storage you needs to delete anything.


----------

